# Pila de Hidrogeno



## jose_flash (Sep 17, 2007)

Hola quisiera saber si esta pila de Hidrógeno funcionaria


----------



## capitanp (Sep 17, 2007)

que pila?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2007)

NO se entiendenada !



http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pila_de_combustible


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 17, 2007)

a ver se entendeis esta


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 17, 2007)

Si lo que querés es obtener Hidrógeno gaseoso por electrólisis del agua, es perfectamente posible, solo tenes que aplicar una corriente continua por medio de dos electrodos (de grafito o algo asi andan bien) en una solución de agua con un poquito de ácido sulfúrico en lo posible y sulfato de sodio sino con alguna otra sal.
Ahora, si queres obtener electicidad de la combinación de hidrógeno gaseoso y oxígeno, con ningun dibujito de esos lo vas a lograr al menos no de un modo práctico.


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 17, 2007)

no si lo que queria es lo primero que as dicho .echando sal comun podria o echando azufre


----------



## Dano (Sep 17, 2007)

Lee esto.

http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/foros/viewtopic.php?t=3322


Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 17, 2007)

Hechando azufre no hace nada porque necesitas una sal que se solvate y cuyos iones permitan que la solución se vuelva conductora. Yo te decia que utilices ácido porque aumentar la cantidad de protones baja el potencial necesario para que la reacción de reducción del hidrógeno se produzca por lo que se hace más facil el proceso en general. Igual con cualquier sal mal que mal vas a tener un resultado (todo sale del analisis fisicoquímico del proceso que no viene al caso ni al foro). El ácido lo puedes conseguir como ácido o electrolito par alas baterias de automovil tambien.
¿Para que quieres hacer este proceso? ¿Como piensas recoger los gases resultantes? Si nos cuentas te podemos ayudar mejor.


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 18, 2007)

i con sal ? NA CL


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 18, 2007)

jose_flash dijo:
			
		

> i con sal ? NA CL



Ahí se vas a obtener sodio sólido porque el que se reduce no va a ser el H+, va a ser el Na+. Del otro lado vas a sacar CL2 gaseoso.
Necesitás que tu ión no pueda aumentar su número de oxidación; por eso se usa el ácido sulfúrico H2(SO)4.

Tengo ganas de hace algo con el cloruro férrico para las placas ya saturado que pasa a ser cloruro cúprico. Tengo ganas de ver si puedo enchapar algo con cobre, para sentir que aprobeché la clase de química


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 18, 2007)

excelente idea...cuando lo termines postea el resultado.. seria bueno hacer algo con toto ese cloruro cuprico que queda despues de la descomposion del cobre..
Saludos.. Gracias...


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 18, 2007)

Permitime que te corrija francisco pero no obtendrá sodio sólido porque este es imposible de obtener por electrólisis en medio acuoso, ya que el potencial no se lo permite, el del H+ es mas bajo. Lo que no va a obtener es oxígeno.

Si uno electroliza una solución de Agua con sal comun o cloruro de sodio obtiene cloro e hidrógeno. En la solución se va a ir concentrando una solución de cloruro de sodio (que va "desapareciendo") y se forma Hidróxido de Sodio. No voy a detallar las reacciones porque no vienen al caso. Si a alguien le interesa tanto como a mi que pienso vivir de cosas asi esto se llama proceso cloro-soda.
El proceso para obtener sodio en estado metálico es electrolizando sal fundida... unos mil y tantos grados, y eso se conoce como proceso Down.

Insisto en que lo mejor es utilizar ácido sulfurico diluido (Vamos, sale baratisimo)

En cuanto a lo que propones vos de cobrear con el residuo de las placas, te sugiero qeu mejor utilices el sulfato de cobre, anda mejor, ademas que vas a tener unos restos de hierro en solución que se te vana reducir a metal antes que el cobre mismo (esa es toda la idea de usarlo para levantar placas)

Espero que hayan entendido cualquier cosa ya saben jejeje.

Ah, y no dijiste para que querés el H2... Capaz hay un modo mas práctico para tu caso...


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 18, 2007)

Es cierto, ahora que veo los potenciales en la tabla. Me acordaba que no se iba a poder sacar H2 porque alguna vez lo había pensado pero no me acordaba por qué.
Lo de encobrar algo es sólo para aprobechar lo que me queda, no es algo necesario pero gracias por el consejo y perdón por mi ignorancia en química  ops:


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 18, 2007)

Todo bien, estamos para aprender o no?
Lo que si se podria hacer en teoria seria recuperar la solución pero me parece que seria mas caro y complicado que comprar nueva....
Veo que vas a la UTN, igual que yo....
Que estudias y en que regional?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 18, 2007)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Todo bien, estamos para aprender o no?
> Lo que si se podria hacer en teoria seria recuperar la solución pero me parece que seria mas caro y complicado que comprar nueva....
> Veo que vas a la UTN, igual que yo....
> Que estudias y en que regional?



Estoy en la FRBA, estudiando ingeniería industrial. Supongo que vos estudiarás química?


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 18, 2007)

Sisi y tambien en FRBA, creo que se noto bastante no? Lindos recuerdos de Inorganica jejejje...


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 19, 2007)

pues si no se puede con la sal .se puede con CLH


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 19, 2007)

¿Para qué querés el H2?


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 19, 2007)

el hidrogeno es imflamabe ? y el oxigeno?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 19, 2007)

jose_flash dijo:
			
		

> el hidrogeno es imflamabe ? y el oxigeno?



Si estás pensando en extraer hidrógeno y no sabés si es inflamable, tendrías que volver un poco para atrás a algún libro.
Si lo decís como ironía por mi pregunta me parece desubicado, tratamos de ayudar.


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 19, 2007)

No, yo solo queria extrer el H2 como una meta, porque en mi casa tengo todo lo necesario .y luego con eso hacer algun proyecto.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 19, 2007)

Con HCl no conviene, el potencial es muy alto y podes extraer cloro gaseoso que es tóxico. Ademas de ser caro.
El Hidrógeno no solo es inflamable, es altamente explosivo, y lo que es peor, es altamente fugaz. Esto quiere decir que puede atravesar apredes de ciertos recipientes por difusion gaseosa, por ejemplo las de la mayoria de los metales.
El Oxigeno, por otro lado es oxidante y comburente. esto quiere decir que tiene que estar presente ne las reacciones de oxidación o de combustión. Solo no presenta mas peligros.
Si mezclas partes adecuadas de oxígeno e hidrógeno y les acercas una llama o chispa ademas de obtener una explosión bastante potente obtendrás agua.
Si no tenes idea de cuan explosivo es el hidrógeno y lo peligroso que puede resultar si no se sabelo que se hace, te recomendaria no jugar con esto. Además que no se me ocurre un proyecto realmente interesante para aplicarlo mas que para corroborar leyes de faraday o el volumen relativo de gases ideales, o la composición del agua. Por lo demás es una experiencia curiosa.
Otro modo quizás mas práctico pero que debe hacerse con las mismas consideraciones de seguridad es obtener el hidrógeno por ataque de metales oxidables con ácido clorhidrico (Si querias usar HCl....), como por ej zinc, aluminio dividido, etc.
Cualquier otra cosa trataremos de orientarte.


----------

